# [Amarok]Se cierra al intentar reproducir (cerrado)

## Magnum44

Hola, pues eso, tengo un problemilla con el Amarok, hace ya un tiempo que no me funciona y ya estoy mosqueado de usar xmms cuando ya estaba acostumbrado al amarok...

El problema es que cuando intento reproducir cualquier archivo en amarok, se cierra automáticamente (no da error ni nada, ni siquiera en consola) y me abre el programa de correo (en este caso el thunderbird   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

A alguien se le ocurre como puedo ver el error o como arreglarlo ?

----------

## ps2

elimina los archivos de configuración de tu Amarok y relánzalo.

----------

## Magnum44

Nada, ya lo he hecho y sigue igual... parece que el problema está en el motor de sonido, ahora por lo menos me da algún error, cuando peta me sale una ventana de kmail con esta petada:

```
¡amaroK ha petado! Lo sentimos mucho mucho mucho. :(

Pero ¡no todo está perdido! Potencialmente puede ayudarnos a arreglar el fallo. amaroK ha adjuntado una traza inversa que describe el problema, así que sólo tiene que pulsar Enviar o, si tiene tiempo, escribir una breve descripción sobre cómo se ha producido el fallo la primera vez que ha ocurrido.

Muchas gracias.

La información de más abajo tiene por objeto ayudar a los programadores a identificar el problema. Por favor, no la modifique.

======== DEBUG INFORMATION  =======

Engine:     void-engine

Build date: Jan 25 2006

CC version: 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)

KDElibs:    3.4.3

TagLib:     1.4.0

NDEBUG:     true

==== file `which amarokapp` =======

/usr/kde/3.4/bin/amarokapp: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.4.1, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped

==== (gdb) bt =====================

Using host libthread_db library "/lib/tls/libthread_db.so.1".

`system-supplied DSO at 0xffffe000' has disappeared; keeping its symbols.

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

[New Thread -1248548608 (LWP 26975)]

[New Thread -1260696656 (LWP 26981)]

0xffffe410 in __kernel_vsyscall ()

#0  0xffffe410 in __kernel_vsyscall ()

#1  0xb64d13cb in __waitpid_nocancel () from /lib/tls/libpthread.so.0

#2  0x0820a6ec in amaroK::Crash::crashHandler ()

#3  <signal handler called>

#4  0xb67365d9 in TagLib::ByteVector::data () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1

#5  0xb6737008 in TagLib::ByteVector::operator< () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1

#6  0x080cfa98 in std::_Rb_tree<TagLib::ByteVector, std::pair<TagLib::ByteVector const, TagLib::List<TagLib::ID3v2::Frame*> >, std::_Select1st<std::pair<TagLib::ByteVector const, TagLib::List<TagLib::ID3v2::Frame*> > >, std::less<TagLib::ByteVector>, std::allocator<std::pair<TagLib::ByteVector const, TagLib::List<TagLib::ID3v2::Frame*> > > >::lower_bound ()

#7  0xb6715f4e in TagLib::Map<TagLib::ByteVector, TagLib::List<TagLib::ID3v2::Frame*> >::operator[] () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1

#8  0xb671532c in TagLib::ID3v2::Tag::addFrame () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1

#9  0xb6715949 in TagLib::ID3v2::Tag::parse () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1

#10 0xb671579e in TagLib::ID3v2::Tag::read () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1

#11 0xb6714093 in TagLib::ID3v2::Tag::Tag () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1

#12 0xb6710780 in TagLib::MPEG::File::read () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1

#13 0xb670f77d in TagLib::MPEG::File::File () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1

#14 0xb670ec86 in TagLib::FileRef::create () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1

#15 0xb670e53b in TagLib::FileRef::FileRef () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1

#16 0x08139aa2 in QValueList<KSharedPtr<KMountPoint> >::detachInternal ()

#17 0x0813a7b5 in QValueList<KSharedPtr<KMountPoint> >::detachInternal ()

#18 0x081807a3 in QMap<QString, KURL>::insert ()

#19 0x0819426e in QMap<QString, KURL>::insert ()

#20 0xb6c0ab12 in QObject::event () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#21 0xb6baa7ff in QApplication::internalNotify ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#22 0xb6baa99c in QApplication::notify () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#23 0xb730e286 in KApplication::notify ()

   from /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdecore.so.4

#24 0x081dec91 in QMap<QString, int>::insert ()

#25 0x081dfd47 in QMap<QString, int>::insert ()

#26 0xb6baa7ff in QApplication::internalNotify ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#27 0xb6baa99c in QApplication::notify () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#28 0xb730e286 in KApplication::notify ()

   from /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdecore.so.4

#29 0xb6babb7f in QApplication::sendPostedEvents ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#30 0xb6babc16 in QApplication::sendPostedEvents ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#31 0xb6b55fc8 in QEventLoop::processEvents ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#32 0xb6bc1000 in QEventLoop::enterLoop () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#33 0xb6bc0f56 in QEventLoop::exec () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#34 0xb6ba986f in QApplication::exec () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#35 0x0820253c in QWizard::setFinish ()

#36 0xb6115f31 in __libc_start_main () from /lib/tls/libc.so.6

#37 0x08087b81 in ?? ()

#0  0xffffe410 in __kernel_vsyscall ()

No symbol table info available.

#1  0xb64d13cb in __waitpid_nocancel () from /lib/tls/libpthread.so.0

No symbol table info available.

#2  0x0820a6ec in amaroK::Crash::crashHandler ()

No symbol table info available.

#3  <signal handler called>

No symbol table info available.

#4  0xb67365d9 in TagLib::ByteVector::data () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1

No symbol table info available.

#5  0xb6737008 in TagLib::ByteVector::operator< () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1

No symbol table info available.

#6  0x080cfa98 in std::_Rb_tree<TagLib::ByteVector, std::pair<TagLib::ByteVector const, TagLib::List<TagLib::ID3v2::Frame*> >, std::_Select1st<std::pair<TagLib::ByteVector const, TagLib::List<TagLib::ID3v2::Frame*> > >, std::less<TagLib::ByteVector>, std::allocator<std::pair<TagLib::ByteVector const, TagLib::List<TagLib::ID3v2::Frame*> > > >::lower_bound ()

No symbol table info available.

#7  0xb6715f4e in TagLib::Map<TagLib::ByteVector, TagLib::List<TagLib::ID3v2::Frame*> >::operator[] () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1

No symbol table info available.

#8  0xb671532c in TagLib::ID3v2::Tag::addFrame () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1

No symbol table info available.

#9  0xb6715949 in TagLib::ID3v2::Tag::parse () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1

No symbol table info available.

#10 0xb671579e in TagLib::ID3v2::Tag::read () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1

No symbol table info available.

#11 0xb6714093 in TagLib::ID3v2::Tag::Tag () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1

No symbol table info available.

#12 0xb6710780 in TagLib::MPEG::File::read () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1

No symbol table info available.

#13 0xb670f77d in TagLib::MPEG::File::File () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1

No symbol table info available.

#14 0xb670ec86 in TagLib::FileRef::create () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1

No symbol table info available.

#15 0xb670e53b in TagLib::FileRef::FileRef () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1

No symbol table info available.

#16 0x08139aa2 in QValueList<KSharedPtr<KMountPoint> >::detachInternal ()

No symbol table info available.

#17 0x0813a7b5 in QValueList<KSharedPtr<KMountPoint> >::detachInternal ()

No symbol table info available.

#18 0x081807a3 in QMap<QString, KURL>::insert ()

No symbol table info available.

#19 0x0819426e in QMap<QString, KURL>::insert ()

No symbol table info available.

#20 0xb6c0ab12 in QObject::event () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

No symbol table info available.

#21 0xb6baa7ff in QApplication::internalNotify ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

No symbol table info available.

#22 0xb6baa99c in QApplication::notify () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

No symbol table info available.

#23 0xb730e286 in KApplication::notify ()

   from /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdecore.so.4

No symbol table info available.

#24 0x081dec91 in QMap<QString, int>::insert ()

No symbol table info available.

#25 0x081dfd47 in QMap<QString, int>::insert ()

No symbol table info available.

#26 0xb6baa7ff in QApplication::internalNotify ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

No symbol table info available.

#27 0xb6baa99c in QApplication::notify () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

No symbol table info available.

#28 0xb730e286 in KApplication::notify ()

   from /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdecore.so.4

No symbol table info available.

#29 0xb6babb7f in QApplication::sendPostedEvents ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

No symbol table info available.

#30 0xb6babc16 in QApplication::sendPostedEvents ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

No symbol table info available.

#31 0xb6b55fc8 in QEventLoop::processEvents ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

No symbol table info available.

#32 0xb6bc1000 in QEventLoop::enterLoop () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

No symbol table info available.

#33 0xb6bc0f56 in QEventLoop::exec () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

No symbol table info available.

#34 0xb6ba986f in QApplication::exec () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

No symbol table info available.

#35 0x0820253c in QWizard::setFinish ()

No symbol table info available.

#36 0xb6115f31 in __libc_start_main () from /lib/tls/libc.so.6

No symbol table info available.

#37 0x08087b81 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

==== (gdb) thread apply all bt ====

Thread 2 (Thread -1260696656 (LWP 26981)):

#0  0xffffe410 in __kernel_vsyscall ()

#1  0xb61a96c8 in __xstat () from /lib/tls/libc.so.6

#2  0x080d09ca in TagLib::List<TagLib::ID3v2::Frame*>::front ()

#3  0x080d0baf in TagLib::List<TagLib::ID3v2::Frame*>::front ()

#4  0x080d0baf in TagLib::List<TagLib::ID3v2::Frame*>::front ()

#5  0x080d0baf in TagLib::List<TagLib::ID3v2::Frame*>::front ()

#6  0x080d2c9c in TagLib::List<TagLib::ID3v2::Frame*>::front ()

#7  0x081df041 in QMap<QString, int>::insert ()

#8  0xb6ba1dd5 in QThreadInstance::start () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#9  0xb64cb380 in start_thread () from /lib/tls/libpthread.so.0

#10 0xb61b7b5e in clone () from /lib/tls/libc.so.6

Thread 1 (Thread -1248548608 (LWP 26975)):

#0  0xffffe410 in __kernel_vsyscall ()

#1  0xb64d13cb in __waitpid_nocancel () from /lib/tls/libpthread.so.0

#2  0x0820a6ec in amaroK::Crash::crashHandler ()

#3  <signal handler called>

#4  0xb67365d9 in TagLib::ByteVector::data () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1

#5  0xb6737008 in TagLib::ByteVector::operator< () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1

#6  0x080cfa98 in std::_Rb_tree<TagLib::ByteVector, std::pair<TagLib::ByteVector const, TagLib::List<TagLib::ID3v2::Frame*> >, std::_Select1st<std::pair<TagLib::ByteVector const, TagLib::List<TagLib::ID3v2::Frame*> > >, std::less<TagLib::ByteVector>, std::allocator<std::pair<TagLib::ByteVector const, TagLib::List<TagLib::ID3v2::Frame*> > > >::lower_bound ()

#7  0xb6715f4e in TagLib::Map<TagLib::ByteVector, TagLib::List<TagLib::ID3v2::Frame*> >::operator[] () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1

#8  0xb671532c in TagLib::ID3v2::Tag::addFrame () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1

#9  0xb6715949 in TagLib::ID3v2::Tag::parse () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1

#10 0xb671579e in TagLib::ID3v2::Tag::read () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1

#11 0xb6714093 in TagLib::ID3v2::Tag::Tag () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1

#12 0xb6710780 in TagLib::MPEG::File::read () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1

#13 0xb670f77d in TagLib::MPEG::File::File () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1

#14 0xb670ec86 in TagLib::FileRef::create () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1

#15 0xb670e53b in TagLib::FileRef::FileRef () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1

#16 0x08139aa2 in QValueList<KSharedPtr<KMountPoint> >::detachInternal ()

#17 0x0813a7b5 in QValueList<KSharedPtr<KMountPoint> >::detachInternal ()

#18 0x081807a3 in QMap<QString, KURL>::insert ()

#19 0x0819426e in QMap<QString, KURL>::insert ()

#20 0xb6c0ab12 in QObject::event () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#21 0xb6baa7ff in QApplication::internalNotify ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#22 0xb6baa99c in QApplication::notify () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#23 0xb730e286 in KApplication::notify ()

   from /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdecore.so.4

#24 0x081dec91 in QMap<QString, int>::insert ()

#25 0x081dfd47 in QMap<QString, int>::insert ()

#26 0xb6baa7ff in QApplication::internalNotify ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#27 0xb6baa99c in QApplication::notify () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#28 0xb730e286 in KApplication::notify ()

   from /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdecore.so.4

#29 0xb6babb7f in QApplication::sendPostedEvents ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#30 0xb6babc16 in QApplication::sendPostedEvents ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#31 0xb6b55fc8 in QEventLoop::processEvents ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#32 0xb6bc1000 in QEventLoop::enterLoop () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#33 0xb6bc0f56 in QEventLoop::exec () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#34 0xb6ba986f in QApplication::exec () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#35 0x0820253c in QWizard::setFinish ()

#36 0xb6115f31 in __libc_start_main () from /lib/tls/libc.so.6

#37 0x08087b81 in ?? ()

#0  0xffffe410 in __kernel_vsyscall ()

==== kdBacktrace() ================

```

He probado a cambiar el motor (todo un reto cambiarlo antes de que petase la ventana   :Mad:   ) pero los 3 que tengo no funciona ninguno y todos petan igual.

Alguna idea mas?

----------

## dongeo

A mi me pasa lo mismo pero solo reproduciendo mp3 o al intentar cambiar la info id3, con los ogg no me da problemas

----------

## HB2

Yo tuve el mismo problema con amarok 1.3.6 ni con sopporte para xine y gstreamer... Pero con la version 1.3.8 que se encuentra masked para todas las arquitecturas se me solucionó... Espero se te solucione

----------

## Magnum44

He compilado la versión 1.3.8 y ahora por lo menos la ventana se mantiene abierta un poco más de tiempo, creo que hasta que acaba de construir la base de datos de música. Una vez acaba... se me vuelve a cerrar y no muestra ningún error. Esto es lo que sale por consola:

```

$ amarok

amaroK: [Loader] Starting amarokapp..

amaroK: [Loader] Don't run gdb, valgrind, etc. against this binary! Use amarokapp.

QLayout: Adding KToolBar/mainToolBar (child of QVBox/unnamed) to layout for PlaylistWindow/PlaylistWindow

ScimInputContextPlugin()

QMultiInputContext::changeInputMethod(): index=0, slave=xim

QMultiInputContext::changeInputMethod(): index=0, slave=xim

QMultiInputContext::changeInputMethod(): index=0, slave=xim

```

De todos modos he intentado meterle a mano una canción con $ amarok -p cancion.mp3  pero se cierra instantáneamente. También he probado todos los motores de audio y ninguno parece funcionar...

Alguna idea?   :Crying or Very sad:  [/b]

----------

## HB2

prueba borrando nuevamente la conf y demas de amarok que se crearon en tu home:

```
rm -rf .kde/share/apps/amarok

rm .kde/share/config/amarokrc
```

Tambien podrias si tienes rotas algunas dependencias, verificaste con revdep-rebuild ?

----------

## Magnum44

Ya he probado a borrar todo, y nada... sigue petando... lo curioso es que he conseguido que al menos se escuche algo (antes de que pete).

Puede que el problema esté en el scim, ultimamente he estado intentando meter un UIM para escribir en japo, y puede que se pegue con el...

En cuanto al revdep-rebuild hace mucho tiempo que no consigo que funcione bien xD. Cuando lo ejecuto, intenta emerger un monton de programas que hace tiempo que no existen... además de tener algun enlace roto, digo yo que el amarok daría una petada tipo undefined symbol...

Argh! mas ayuuuuda!

----------

## Lord__Astaroth

prueba a hacer esto.... 

```
USE="-qt xine -kde" emerge -e amarok xine-ui
```

esto lo ke hace es ke te instala todas las dependencias del amarok (qt kde-libs xine).con el "-qt -kde" de alguna forma kitas cierta dependencia de ellos y da menos problemas.... desde ke hice eso... NO SE ME HA COLGADO NIUNA VEZ!!!!!!!!!

----------

## InadSan

Hola, 

Yo tuve un problema parecido cuando cambie de gcc 3.3 a 3.4 y no segui las instracciones  :Smile: 

Mi problema era que tenia media-libs/taglib-1.4 compilado con 3.3 y el amarok con 3.4.

Prueba a recompilar las dependencias directas de amarok.

        xine? ( >=media-libs/xine-lib-1_rc4 )

        gstreamer? ( =media-libs/gstreamer-0.8*

                     =media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8* )

        musicbrainz? ( =media-libs/tunepimp-0.3* )

        >=media-libs/taglib-1.4

        mysql? ( >=dev-db/mysql-4.0.16 )

        postgres? ( dev-db/postgresql )

        opengl? ( virtual/opengl )

        xmms? ( >=media-sound/xmms-1.2 )

        visualization? ( media-libs/libsdl

                         >=media-plugins/libvisual-plugins-0.2 )"

----------

## Magnum44

 *Lord__Astaroth wrote:*   

> prueba a hacer esto.... 
> 
> ```
> USE="-qt xine -kde" emerge -e amarok xine-ui
> ```
> ...

 

Bua, he hecho un --pretend de ese emerge... y eso es una burrada lo que pretende compilar. Diría que intenta compilar TODO el sistema de nuevo, asi que por ahora voy a pasar a ver si encuentro con el fallo exacto. No se que me da compilar durante 4 o 5 días para que me funcione amarok   :Rolling Eyes: 

Voy a intentarlo a ver con las dependencias más directas... si es que ya no se que hacer.

Asias de todos modos, a ver si doy encontrado el fallo de una vez.

----------

## navegante

tal vez actualizaste kdelibs y no recompilaste amarok, eso me paso cuando actualice a kde 3.5, sin embargo para no andar dando tumbos y recompilar suponiendo realiza un revdep-rebuild, seguro se te arreglan los fallos si es por eso, saludos.

----------

## Magnum44

Ya he recompilado las kdelibs varias veces y el amarok varias veces tambien... y en cuanto al revdep-rebuild hace tiempo que no consigo que termine correctamente ya que me pide instalar muchos paquetes que ya no existen (y no tengo ni idea de como se soluciona esto tampoco)

... alguna idea mas?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Lord__Astaroth

el sistema base +gnome son son 400 paquetes aproximadamente... y tardas aproximadamente unas 6-7 oras... lo dejas x la noxe...

----------

## Magnum44

Bua, no se cuantos cientos de paquetes he recompilado y las lineas de ficheros de config que he tocado... pero YA FUNCIONA!

Espero que no vuelva a petar, pq me ha quitado por lo menos 1 año de vida   :Wink: 

Gracias a todos por la ayuda   :Laughing: 

----------

